# SIGN UP for the 2nd reaper, 2016



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I'll need to send my information.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm in  woot . Love doing these


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Come join the fun!!


----------



## kbpkitty (Jul 7, 2016)

Aww, I wish! I've had fun with the first one. But my haunt rehearsals start next week and then free time is at a serious premium.


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

I'll toss my hat into the ring on this one too. I'll have my first reap mailed before getting my victim for this one, works out perfectly!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

any more takers??


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm in.  However it'll be a lot easier to send stuff than to figure out what I actually want / need!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

We'll most likely be in will make a firm yes/no after the weekend...


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Giving this a bump


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

I will likely sign up for this one too since I really was hoping to make a dent in my Secret Reaper stockpile. For the Main Reaper none of what I had on hand was right for my victim so I bought all new stuff. With my luck, I will not be able to make a dent in the stash for the 2nd Reaper either. That is o.k. though, since the hunt for the perfect gift is fun.


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

Of course I'm in!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Any more takers?


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

I'm in! I had so much fun with this last year.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

We now have 5 official sign ups! Come on and join us in the fun!


----------



## purpleferrets3 (Jun 20, 2008)

Count me in as well!


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

OK I am finally finished with the Taste of Colorado ( big festival in downtown Denver 500 thousand people attending) Give me some old fashioned quiet spooky fun! I'm in, but still a little sleepy. I love hand made stuff dealing with witches. I am a lover of Halloween left over items so I can make something new with them. So a box of left over craft stuff you want to get rid of is a cauldron of fun for me. ( left over black lace, Halloween material, skull head 1/2 sheets of Halloween paper, I'll give any old scrapbook punches, tools, a good home.

I am not a lover of hard core zombie babies or body parts. (We have enough" Pot" here for me to actually see those things) I love stuff Kids have made.
But on the top of my list is very detailed magical accessory items. (A Wizards Diary) (a Spell book)( Warlock family album)( Vampire address book)


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

Oh Bethene,

According to the developers of "The Taste of Colorado" attendance was down this as was the County Fair here. I see the Card exchange is slow as well as the 2on reaper. Just seems to be the mood this year. This just shows you who the true spooky Lovers are.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Delivered my first victim's reap today.. I'm ready for round 2 victim please


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Come join the fun of the reaper!!!


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

I am posting away!!! Trying to get to my 15!! So inspired by the big reap going on!!! I want that fear and joy!!!  I want to deliver the fear ::sinister laugh::: And joy!


----------



## SilentRaven (Oct 4, 2015)

so I am relativity new to the forums, i joined last year. from what i understand this is a secret gift exchange thing? if so i would like to join up! sounds like fun. my wife does these all the time with groups that she is in.

have you ever heard of elfster.com? its a site that sets up the gift exchanges for you. could be worth looking into, im not sure how many people normally sign up for these.

so yah count me in. so now what do i do? lol


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

What is considered a "new member"?


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

I'm in!!!!! Yay!!! Reaping!


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

Wickedwench said:


> I'm in!!!!! Yay!!! Reaping!


Congratulations. I feel your excitement. Now you can be working on your likes/dislikes list. Remember to make it as detailed as possible so your Reaper can get a feel for how you decorate or haunt and choose something that you will like. Feel free to edit it as you think of things.


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

Momof2! said:


> What is considered a "new member"?


Personally, I would say a new member is anyone with less than fifteen posts. I see by your join date that you joined the forum last year, and so that is probably why you are wondering if you would be considered a new member or not. Although there is nothing wrong with enjoying the forum through reading it rather than posting (I have this tendency myself); for the purpose of the Secret Reapers, the policy of a minimum of posts is for exactly the reason stated "... it will show who is willing to be on the forum and actively be a part of it." Much of the fun of participating in the Secret Reapers is stalking your victim through their posts and posted pictures to figure out what would be a great gift for them. It is much harder to buy or create something for someone when you don't have a sense of their personality, likes, and life. The other big part of the fun is seeing pictures of what people have sent to each other and thinking back to that persons list to see how that gift is going to be perfect for them. I believe the rule was put in place to discourage people from just signing up, never to be heard from again, except hopefully to at least acknowledge their gift.

I have to make a conscience effort to participate in threads, give feedback, and contribute thoughts and suggestions. I am an introvert by nature and many people with newer join dates then mine have far more posts than I do already. Fear not, you are no longer the newest of the new with a status level of "ghost", you now have a status of "zombie". You have plenty of time before the sign up deadline to get the minimum number of posts, and to overcome your shyness and decide to embrace being active on the forum if you choose to do so.

We would love to have you join if you meet the requirement because the more the merrier.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Fresh meat!! Need new vic.. :japanese_goblin:


----------



## SilentRaven (Oct 4, 2015)

bumping up


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

I do believe I have the big reap under control so heck why not I"m already drowning in things to do what's one more... We're in.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

you guys have fun I am sitting this one out I have two parties to decorate for so no time for reaper but look forward to seeing the pics


----------



## SilentRaven (Oct 4, 2015)

bumping before it hits page two


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Yay, we are up to 10!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Need fresh meat.. come on everybody. Come play with us..for ever and ever,and ever.hahaha sorry I've been watching the shining


----------



## nmcnary17 (Aug 19, 2010)

Count me in.


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

This can't be on the second page!! Not until sign up is over!!


----------



## SilentRaven (Oct 4, 2015)

bumping again


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Ending date for sign up:
Sept 20 , 2015 Still plenty of time.. Come join the fun


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Yes...we need more victims!!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Bumpity-bump!

C'mon we need more victims! If you were ever "on the fence" about joining one of these, dive in! Seriously, it is tons of fun. We only bite if you ask us to. lol.


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Bethene, lol, it occurs to me that I never actually officially signed up yet. Off to pm you, lmao.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I'll make my decision at the last minute but don't think I'll join in this time.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I will watch this one from the sidelines. I have a Halloween party to get things ready for, invitations to design and web page for RSVPs although that last one Lil ghouliette has been putting together in her spare time.


----------



## SilentRaven (Oct 4, 2015)

bumping for more victims!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Sadly I can't do this one too. I love these but, I can't risk shorting a victim. Will definitely be watching this one too though.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Sorry you guys can't join us,but do understand!!

Any more victims??


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

I am in again. These are so fun!


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

Ok, pulling the trigger!! I am in for the 2nd reaper 2016  I will get you my list/post my likes/dislikes asap...hoping I get my Big reaper package before likes/dislikes are due, so I can update in case I get anything from my list!!


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

I don't want to wait!! I want my victim!!! So excited. Come join the fun people! Sign up ends soon!!


----------



## Kitty Fuller (Sep 8, 2015)

I would love to get in on this but my haunt is taking up a lot of my time. In order to finish it, I will really have to focus - I'm hoping to have lots of kids from the area to come by! *fingers crossed* And of course I want a happy victim so I'll wait for next year and won't plan such a big project! I'll still keep up with this one tho!!!!!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

?A stalking we will go, a stalking we will go, black cat on my broom, a stalking we will go?


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

So, do you send everything to the "victim" at the same time? I'm just trying to understand how it all works.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Momof2!, I messaged you! 

we now have 14 officially signed up!!


----------



## Vsalz (Aug 2, 2015)

I'll join. I sent my first reap out today. Crossing my fingers my victim likes it.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

would love at least 20 victims!! come join us!


----------



## Melanormal (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm in! Bethene, did you get my message? I'm technologically impaired, and sometimes I don't click all the right buttons.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

looks like with all the added sticky now things need more bumping to the first page... so giving this a bump push and shove


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

I'm in again! PM just sent.


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

I am definitely in! PM'ing my info now.  Thank you!!!


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

Think I may have to do this one too!


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

We would like to join also.


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

I'm in! Sent in my info just now. Can't wait.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Only a few sign up left! Come on and join us in the fun


----------



## Queen Of Spades (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm in for the second round. I wasn't feeling the Halloween spirit when the big reaper was going on but I'm getting more into now. Looking forward to the reaps!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I have reconsidered and will sign up for this one.


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Sent first reap out yesterday, ready for a new victim and more fun!


----------



## A little bit scary (Jul 21, 2015)

I'm down, lets do this.


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Bumpity bump! Anyone else wanna join? You have a few more days to decide!


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

Count me in! I can spare enough for 1 more round.


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

Is there a likes/dislikes thread yet?


----------



## kadeeblake (Sep 17, 2016)

I'd be in for this


----------



## kadeeblake (Sep 17, 2016)

@bethene - I sent you a PM but when I went to my sent outbox I didn't see it. Did you get it? :-\ Just want to make sure so I don't miss out on the fun!


----------



## SilentRaven (Oct 4, 2015)

yes more and more people are signing up! lets keep them coming!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Yup, up to 22!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Why or why is this on the second page???

I am still thinking about this one. I have company coming on Nov. 4 for a month. She is from Denmark, so we will be doing a lot of travelling showing her around the state. So, I have a lot to do to get ready for her and I have to get my Halloween stuff and down in record time. lol

I am thinking, thinking about joining...


----------



## hopelesslyinsane (Sep 6, 2013)

I just sent my pm to sign up!  Super excited, this is my first secret reaper! I did something similar on a website that claims to be the front page of the internet and it was a blast sending out my gift. Looking forward to doing one with my Halloween family!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Still debating though my hubby, the official you-should-do-it cheerleader is urging me to sign up. I don't feel I participated enough in the first one due to too many things going on at once, letting myself get run down and getting bronchitis on top of everything else.  I think I need to employ Saki as a time management coach as I used to be so good at multitasking but I really, really suck at it now!

Although as an early birthday present from my hubby I've taken one of Stolloween's online courses and about to start another this week. Soooo.... If I do join in, I may have something new to send to my victim!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

we are up to 25... only a couple more days!!!!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

I'm probably going to join... I love the mystery of the whole Reaper season. I had fun shopping for my Victim the first time around because their Likes list didn't really match with what I'm good at crafting. So maybe if I join this time, my Victim might enjoy something homemade. 

I'll decide tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

Is it bad that I bought things today to makeover that might go to my next victim? LOL


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

kloey74 said:


> Is it bad that I bought things today to makeover that might go to my next victim? LOL


No, that's perfectly normal.  I do that all year long except that I usually forget where I stash it.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Bought goodies today. Filler items . Can't wait until victim time...


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

I can't wait to find out who my victim is. So excited!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I haven't even started thinking about this reaper yet. I am in the midst of trying to get some props made for Lil Ghouliette's office. I found a tutorial for a crooked fence I want to start tomorrow. I will need to pick up a few supplies like, black paint, repair putty and craft foam but it looks like it should not take too long to make.


----------



## Melanormal (Aug 15, 2012)

Do we get our victims tomorrow????


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

i will be sending Bethene my PM/list later today. just waiting to see if I get my other reap in the mail today before I send so I can update if needed


----------



## SilentRaven (Oct 4, 2015)

bumping to join posts for last day of sign up!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Still debating but I started going through some boxes last night and found some Halloween stuff I'll probably never use. Sooo....into the reaper tote it goes in hopes that someone in this one or one of the future reapers can use it.


----------



## Vsalz (Aug 2, 2015)

So I officially signed up. Hopefully the pm went through ok. So excited!!!


----------



## whisper (Oct 1, 2009)

Ok, I'm considering this one. I probably shouldn't, but I need something to keep me busy and to keep my spirits up. Lord knows there are a gazillion other things I need to be doing, but keep avoiding. So why not? Bethene I'll send you a pm later tonight (if I don't forget) or tomorrow.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

OK I'm in. Posted my list and will send info to bethene in a bit.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

whisper said:


> Ok, I'm considering this one. I probably shouldn't, but I need something to keep me busy and to keep my spirits up. Lord knows there are a gazillion other things I need to be doing, but keep avoiding. So why not? Bethene I'll send you a pm later tonight (if I don't forget) or tomorrow.


I know you are dealing with a loss too and the forum is a great way to stay busy. I've developed a bad habit of letting myself get overwhelmed by all the stuff that needs done and by doing that, I just make myself more miserable. I spent about an hour cleaning my utility room to make room for some of my grandma's furniture last night and the most remarkable thing is that the little bit of time I spent cleaning and sorting got my creative juices flowing and gave me the jump start I needed. I went from blah to deciding to remodel my spare room into a Halloween room over night. 

I know there will be plenty of rough days ahead too, but we have to remember to keep our chins up and have fun.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

OK, everyone keeps saying to make your list detailed and I guess I must have because I had to edit it down to get the PM to bethene. 

I just hope my reaper doesn't find it intimidating as that's not my intent. Heck, at one time I would have been intimidated by it!


----------



## whisper (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks, Lizzyborden. That's why I've decided to go ahead and do the 2nd secret reaper. I've discovered over the years, that if I can laugh, I'll be okay. Between the crazy and goofy people I work with, and the fun on here, I can always find something to laugh about. Now, off to work on my list so I can pm Bethene!


----------



## Phantasm (Sep 3, 2014)

Almost missed it! I'm in! Will send my info asap!


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

I'm so ready to find out who my victim is so I can start deciding what I'm going to send. Exciting!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Unfried BAT wings I'm enjoying the stalking process! I thought I would start doing something a little different, while waiting. 

Ingredients
2 cups buttermilk
1 tablespoon hot pepper sauce
4 skinless, boneless chicken breast halves, cut into bite-size pieces
2 1/2 cups panko bread crumbs
6 tablespoons grated Parmesan cheese
1 tablespoon onion powder

2 teaspoons garlic powder
1 teaspoon ground black pepper
1 teaspoon cayenne pepper (optional)
1 teaspoon paprika
cooking spray
Directions
Stir buttermilk and hot sauce together in a bowl; add chicken and stir to coat. Marinate chicken in refrigerator at least 1 hour.
Lightly grease a baking sheet.
Mix panko bread crumbs, Parmesan cheese, onion powder, garlic powder, cayenne pepper, and paprika in large shallow bowl.
Remove chicken from marinade, shaking pieces to remove excess moisture. Discard the remaining marinade.
Gently press chicken pieces into the panko mixture to coat. Gently toss between your hands so any bread crumbs that haven't stuck can fall away. Arrange breaded chicken onto prepared baking sheet.
Refrigerate breaded chicken at least 30 minutes.
Preheat oven to 400 degrees F (200 degrees C).
Lightly coat chicken pieces with cooking spray.
Bake chicken in preheated oven until browning on top, 15 to 20 minutes. Flip pieces and continue baking until the chicken is cooked through and the coating is crisp, 15 to 20 minutes more.


----------



## whisper (Oct 1, 2009)

well moonwitchkitty, that just sounds tasty!


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

I will watch this one from the sidelines, as with all the haunt prep close-to-the-wire and opening date approaching (boy, does it sneak up!), I just won't have time to give my victim the proper gift-picking attention.......

I will jump back into the fray when the Merry Reaper approacheth!


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

I can't wait for my victim!!!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Alright, I'm in! Like I could resist! 

I'm going to try to edit my Likes/Dislikes list down a bit (it's so big & detailed) & I will add it to the lists.


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

Am I too late to join?


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

If you send Bethene your list of likes and dislikes and your name and address you can still sign up today only. That is assuming you have 15 or more posts.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I sent my info and joined. Looking forward to this


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Tonight is the last night, I keep it open until I get up in the morning


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

Ooooh Reaper Eve  I can hardly wait. I picked up the most perfect Halloween card today to enclose with my package. 

Concentrating tomorrow at work is going to be HARD!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

We ended up with 35 reapers...I will finish up the matching, and slowly send out your victims!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Mummy Toes
Ingredients
1 (16 ounce) package cocktail sausages
12 (6 inch) flour tortillas
toothpicks

1/4 cup ketchup, for garnish
1/4 cup mustard, for garnish
Directions
Preheat an oven to 375 degrees F (190 degrees C). Line a baking sheet with aluminum foil.
Make a small slit into one end of each cocktail wiener to resemble a toenail. Cut the tortillas into strips 4 inches long by 1 inch wide, and place onto a microwave safe plate. Cook the tortillas in the microwave a few seconds until pliable. Wrap each sausage with a strip of tortilla, and secure with a toothpick. Make sure the toenail side is sticking out. Place the mummy toes onto the prepared baking sheet.
Bake in the preheated oven for 10 minutes. Remove from the oven, and allow to cool slightly. Place a squirt of ketchup or mustard where the wedge is to resemble a bloody toenail, or of course an infected toenail. Serve to unsuspecting guests.


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

YAY!!! I can't wait to get my Victim!!!! So excited!

Moonkitty thanks for sharing the Halloween food ideas!! Here is my contribution -









Ingredients

2 balls pizza dough (thawed if frozen)
1 large egg
1/4 c. grated Parmesan (1 oz)
2 tbsp. grated Parmesan (1 oz)
1 large pitted black olive
2 c. marinara sauce

Directions

Heat oven to 375°F. Line 2 large baking sheets with parchment paper.
Make the spider: Cut 1 ball of dough in half. Shape one half into a 5-in. ball to make the spider body. Cut a 1 1/2-in. strip from the remaining half and shape into a 2 1/2-in. ball to make the head. Cut the remaining dough into 8 strips and roll each strip into a 6-in. rope to make the legs.
Arrange the body, legs and head on one of the prepared baking sheets to resemble a spider, gently pressing all of the pieces of dough together. Brush the entire spider with some of the egg. Sprinkle the legs with 2 Tbsp Parmesan. Place 2 of the olive slices on the top of the head for eyes and 2 on the bottom for pincers. Bake until golden brown, 25 to 30 minutes (covering the legs with foil if browning too quickly).
Meanwhile, make the spider leg sticks: Cut the remaining ball of dough into 8 pieces. Roll each piece into a 3/4-in.-thick rope. Cut each rope into various lengths. Taper one end of each piece and slightly bend the other to resemble legs. Place on the second baking sheet. Brush with the remaining egg and sprinkle with the remaining 1/4 cup Parmesan. Bake until golden brown, 15 to 20 minutes.
Meanwhile warm the marinara sauce. Using a knife, hollow out the body of the spider and fill with the warm sauce. Serve with the leg sticks.


----------



## kadeeblake (Sep 17, 2016)

I'm so jazzed about this after looking at the 1st reaper posts :-D When do we get our secret reaper?? I can't wait to get started! :-D


----------



## kadeeblake (Sep 17, 2016)

This looks not only delicious but also like a perfect party snack! Stealing this for our annual party :-D Thanks for sharing!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

I am excited! Need a victim! (Who me? Impatient? lol)


----------



## Melanormal (Aug 15, 2012)

I have my victim and am beginning to stalk.....mwahahahahaha!


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

Oohhhhhhh I have a victim!! let the reaping begin


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

Oohh! Can't wait to get mine!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I have a victim, now to digest their list and get started. 

I've had a time with one gift for the big reaper in which I tried out a new technique that dried three times as slow as the normal way I do it. So I'm modifying and touching up paint and vowing not to experiment or try anything new this time. Then I happened to think back to previous reapers and three projects I would have probably never attempted had it not been for creating something specifically for my victim. So yes, I may tackle something new this time, but I'm definitely going to stick to tried and true techniques.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Wickedwench said:


> YAY!!! I can't wait to get my Victim!!!! So excited!
> 
> Moonkitty thanks for sharing the Halloween food ideas!! Here is my contribution -
> View attachment 330897
> ...


You know I have to admit I've never found spiders appetizing until now!


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

Let the stalking begin! 

You're so fast, Bethene!


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

I got a victim! And I love their list! Soooo many ideas...


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

So happy that I now have my victim. Now to brainstorm ideas.


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

I have so many ideas in my head!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Hopefully every one has their victim...I was so tired last night I could hardly think...tried sending purpleferrets3 herself as a victim once..


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Halloween Halfling Meatloaf
Ingredients
2 pounds ground beef chuck
1 pound bulk pork sausage
1 large onion, chopped
1 cup crushed saltine crackers
2 eggs, beaten
3 tablespoons Cajun seasoning

1 tablespoon corn kernels
2 pickle slices
3 black olives, halved
2 small slices of green bell pepper
2 cups ketchup
Directions
Preheat oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C).
Mix together the ground beef, sausage, onion, saltine cracker crumbs, beaten eggs, and cajun seasoning in a bowl until well combined. In a large baking dish, form the meat loaf mixture into a Halfling shape, with a large head, 2 stubby legs, and 2 upraised arms.
Bake in the preheated oven until the meatloaf is no longer pink inside and just starting to turn brown, about 1 hour. An instant-read thermometer inserted into the center should read at least 165 degrees F (70 degrees C).
To decorate the meatloaf's head, pick out about 14 corn kernels, and arrange them into teeth. Place 1 small green pepper slice on each side of the creature's head for ears; place two pickle slices on the face for eyes, then place 2 black olive halves, cut sides down, in the pickle slices to finish the eyes. One more olive half forms the nose. Surround the monster with a background of ketchup "blood," and bake until browned, about 10 more minutes.
Let the meatloaf rest for 10 minutes before serving. Just before serving, stick a paring knife in the meatloaf's body, and decorate it with a little ketchup blood.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

LOL! Thanks for all your dedication & organizing this all for everyone, Bethene! It is no small task!

I am sure Purpleferrets would have sent an awesome gift to herself! She would have a leg up on all of us for stalking her victim! Ha ha ha!


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

Rico is helping me chose just the right ones to send away once they are completed! Look out victim!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

the one on the end looks like the wand in Willow


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

lizzyborden said:


> You know I have to admit I've never found spiders appetizing until now!


Omg I hate spiders but my first thought was "oh he's kinda cute!"


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

I have my victim... I am stalking!!!!


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

moonwitchkitty said:


> the one on the end looks like the wand in Willow


It does! I noticed that when I was harvesting them and couldn't resist! 

And yay for someone else remembering that movie


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

OK, got victim? Check! First day of Autumn/Mabon? Check! Excited, I am! Now, off to the races I go!!!!!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Uuhhhhh, victim....

You have really good taste in things, I am going to have a blast creating and shopping for you!


----------



## hopelesslyinsane (Sep 6, 2013)

Thanks for all your hard work, Bethene!

I already picked up a few things for my victim and I have the feeling they will be very happy. It's fun to shop for someone with different tastes than me.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Windborn said:


> moonwitchkitty said:
> 
> 
> > the one on the end looks like the wand in Willow
> ...


That movie has always beed one of my favorites. It has fed my DM imagination


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

Already have some cool ideas for victim. I can't wait to get started on one project this weekend! 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

Making something especially for you, victim....


----------



## Melanormal (Aug 15, 2012)

Started looking at youtube tutorials for a victim craft project! I'm so inspired, I think I'll make some for myself, too.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I found a couple things for my victim...and getting some ideas flowing too...


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

bethene said:


> Hopefully every one has their victim...I was so tired last night I could hardly think...tried sending purpleferrets3 herself as a victim once..


Please, please don't ever send me myself as a victim. I've been running behind too much lately and have a bad habit of putting my own stuff on the back burner, so I fear I would never get around to reaping myself.


----------



## SilentRaven (Oct 4, 2015)

The ideas are flowing hoping I can pull it off. My victim has good taste. But different than me could be challenging. But fun for sure


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Dear Victim, have three projects planned right now but need to take today off and do some cleaning and take care of the little one who unfortunately got the cold we had. Hoping I clean my way to the spare bedroom to grab supplies for one project that I'm most excited about starting on.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I have a few idea's....and found two things.... so at least I am started


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

Found a few things while getting wand supplies today!


----------



## CrypticCuriosity (Aug 18, 2012)

Unfortunately I never received my victim  I messaged bethene so hopefully it gets worked out! I don't want to miss out!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I am not usually stumped as what to do for my VIctim but I am doing something I have never done before and I am not sure how it will turn out. Hopefully it will end up looking as good as it does in my head and my Victim will like it. Charting new territory when it is something I am making for someone else makes me nervous.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Halloweena said:


> Making something especially for you, victim....
> 
> View attachment 333665



OOH, whatever that is it is sparkling!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Off to a roaring start on this Reap. Making a list and checking it twice... Oops that's THAT other holiday. Lol

Got one solid thing I found and picked up months ago waiting to get the perfect Vic. Then found a another great addition for her/him. 

Now to pull together a few things from Pinterest to complete this. I am not going to be one of the last to send for once!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I've accomplished quite a bit today, though to look at the mess in my living room you wouldn't think so. Put down a transition molding, hung up closet doors in the hall and put door facings back up around baby's bedroom and hall closet. Also found 75% of what I'll need for one of my victim's gifts. I peeked inside our spare bedroom and am quite proud of myself for not going inside and immersing myself in the Halloween goodies I have stored in there. Of course the other pieces I need for the gift mentioned earlier are in there, so I'll be charting that territory before long.


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

We spent the day in NC at the apple farm and farmers market. I was hoping to find something neat at the big market for my victim, but no luck. I'm starting a project tonight though.


----------



## Halloween_Queen (Sep 20, 2008)

Aww I missed the deadline to participate in this one. That's what I get for not being very active on the forum.  My victim in the first secret reaper hasn't been on the forum since the 17th and her package arrived four days ago. I so hope it all made it to her okay.


----------



## SilentRaven (Oct 4, 2015)

After many hours of driling, cutting and gluing I am done with the big part of my victims reap. But I'm close to the budget... This being my first reap would it be weird(rude?) to just have one item for my victim? I'm sure I can find a few smaller items to fill the box, I was just looking over the picture thread for past reaps and there seemed to be loads of items... Don't want to make some one feel short changed.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

SilentRaven said:


> After many hours of driling, cutting and gluing I am done with the big part of my victims reap. But I'm close to the budget... This being my first reap would it be weird(rude?) to just have one item for my victim? I'm sure I can find a few smaller items to fill the box, I was just looking over the picture thread for past reaps and there seemed to be loads of items... Don't want to make some one feel short changed.


SilentRaven - as you mentioned you saw some photos from past reaps (like this thread - http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/148284-picture-thread-big-reaper-2016-a.html), you can see that sometimes people go a bit over the budget. That is a personal preference & not always something that's possible for everyone. Honestly, I typically go over budget but I try to keep it within $10 of the budget to keep it from getting out of hand. I can't speak for all the other Reapers, but after multiple times of participating now, I'll often buy items after Halloween or at thrift stores in order to 'score' discounted merchandise, which helps me to fill out Reaper packages. Of course I try to match things to my Victims lists & won't just send random stuff, but it helps to keep the cost where I want it. 

Sometimes if people have the budget, they will wrap items in creepy cloth - helps to protect the item & likely something the majority of Victims can use. Maybe they'll add Halloween printed ribbon to the package, or if your Victim is a crafter, sponge brushes, craft paints & the like are always welcome. I think the small 4 packs of battery tea lights or 2 pack of short votive candles from the Dollar Tree are cheap items to include that the majority of people can use as well - much safer than real candles inside & out! Many people on the Forum have children, so Halloween stickers can be a fun & inexpensive addition - even if someone doesn't have kids, they could stick them to a card/postcard they send to someone else, or give them to a kid they know, etc. If people "Like" or don't "Dislike" candy & related goodies, it's inexpensive to add in a small pack of Halloween seasonal candy or something from your own region that might be a specialty. Of course you don't want something that will melt in the box though!

A neat printed scary poem (original or by someone famous) on good paper can easily be framed, and if your Victim likes anything spell-book related, printing a few spells on paper that you have tea-stained or burned the edges of is practically free yet much appreciated. 

Anyway, just throwing out a couple of inexpensive ideas in case you feel like you want to add more to your box. The first Reaper event I participated in was kind of angst-y for me because I really wanted to make sure my Victim was happy with what they received. The more you look at photos of what others have sent in the past, the more you will start to get a feel for things. And of course, the most important thing is to try & gift items that are on your Victim's "Like" list!


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

PHEW. I power-crafted today and got three YES THREE! projects for my victim finished. Along with a project I did earlier this week and some items I purchased, the reap is complete... muhahah... tomorrow, I shop for wrapping and shipping supplies then it is off to Fedex.  How early is too early to mail??


----------



## SilentRaven (Oct 4, 2015)

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> SilentRaven - as you mentioned you saw some photos from past reaps (like this thread - http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/148284-picture-thread-big-reaper-2016-a.html), you can see that sometimes people go a bit over the budget. That is a personal preference & not always something that's possible for everyone. Honestly, I typically go over budget but I try to keep it within $10 of the budget to keep it from getting out of hand. I can't speak for all the other Reapers, but after multiple times of participating now, I'll often buy items after Halloween or at thrift stores in order to 'score' discounted merchandise, which helps me to fill out Reaper packages. Of course I try to match things to my Victims lists & won't just send random stuff, but it helps to keep the cost where I want it.
> 
> Sometimes if people have the budget, they will wrap items in creepy cloth - helps to protect the item & likely something the majority of Victims can use. Maybe they'll add Halloween printed ribbon to the package, or if your Victim is a crafter, sponge brushes, craft paints & the like are always welcome. I think the small 4 packs of battery tea lights or 2 pack of short votive candles from the Dollar Tree are cheap items to include that the majority of people can use as well - much safer than real candles inside & out! Many people on the Forum have children, so Halloween stickers can be a fun & inexpensive addition - even if someone doesn't have kids, they could stick them to a card/postcard they send to someone else, or give them to a kid they know, etc. If people "Like" or don't "Dislike" candy & related goodies, it's inexpensive to add in a small pack of Halloween seasonal candy or something from your own region that might be a specialty. Of course you don't want something that will melt in the box though!
> 
> ...


Thanks Jenn and Matt these are great ideas, and was just the answer i was looking for!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Peeking in, saying "boo" lol... Hopefully, will be going shopping here shortly for my victim...


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Just wanted to make sure you know that there is a big difference with USPS when you buy and print the shipping label online vs. paying for postage at the PO. When I went to USPS.com for the last package I mailed and clicked on "calculate a price" it showed a price of almost $20 to mail a 4 lb. Priority package a few states away. However when I entered the same info under "click-n-ship" the price was just under $10 for the same package. So if you have access to a printer and a credit card or Paypal, you can save some cash. I'm not saying that USPS is better than UPS or FedEx, but its much more convenient for me.


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

Do we have a photo thread yet? I have some teasers I can share...


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

So happy. Got not one, not two, but three goodies going for my victim right now. I'm up to my wrists in paint and sand, lol.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Graveyard Taco Dip

First layer:
1 can refried beans or refried black beans

Second layer:
2 cups sour cream
1 pkg taco seasoning

Third layer:
2 avocados, mashed
1 clove garlic, minced
2 Tbsp mayonnaise

Fourth layer:
1 cup salsa

Fifth layer:
1 bunch scallions (green onions), chopped

Directions
In a small bowl, mix the sour cream and taco seasoning. In another small bowl, mix the mashed avocados, minced garlic, and mayonnaise.

In a small Pyrex dish or pie plate, layer the beans, sour cream mixture, avocado mixture, and salsa. Sprinkle the scallions on top.

Chill at least an hour, or until ready to serve. (The dip can be made a day ahead and kept, covered, in the refrigerator.)

To make the tombstones and tree, cut the shapes you want out of 2 large tortillas. Place the cut-out shapes on a parchment paper lined cookie tray and bake at 350 degrees until the tortillas are nice and brown. You can add text to the tombstones with a black food safe marker. Put the tombstones and tree in the dip just before serving.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I will get a picture thread going...


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

SilentRaven said:


> After many hours of driling, cutting and gluing I am done with the big part of my victims reap. But I'm close to the budget... This being my first reap would it be weird(rude?) to just have one item for my victim? I'm sure I can find a few smaller items to fill the box, I was just looking over the picture thread for past reaps and there seemed to be loads of items... Don't want to make some one feel short changed.


SilentRaven,
I would never feel shortchanged with just one item, especially knowing that you have spent many hours crafting on it. I am running out of storage space as it is, and so one item is perfectly fine, and I wouldn't want my Reaper to go over budget to the detriment of their own personal finances. I remember reading on one of these threads that originally most people sent one gift, but that over time, more people started sending a box of goodies. 

As a Reaper I understand your concern & worry about my victim liking their gift. I know that I am guilty of going over budget and I tend to send multiple things thinking they should at least like part of their gift if not all of it. It is hard to resist buying/making something you know that your victim would like. I try not to go way over budget in what I send so as not to discourage people from participating. I must admit that I have a bunch of items at home that I bought for my victims but did not send since I later found things that I thought they would like even better. At least I will have a start on their gift if I ever get them as a victim again and their likes haven't changed.


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

lizzyborden said:


> Just wanted to make sure you know that there is a big difference with USPS when you buy and print the shipping label online vs. paying for postage at the PO. When I went to USPS.com for the last package I mailed and clicked on "calculate a price" it showed a price of almost $20 to mail a 4 lb. Priority package a few states away. However when I entered the same info under "click-n-ship" the price was just under $10 for the same package. So if you have access to a printer and a credit card or Paypal, you can save some cash. I'm not saying that USPS is better than UPS or FedEx, but its much more convenient for me.


...what is the difference between the shippers?


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

Candy Creature said:


> SilentRaven,
> I would never feel shortchanged with just one item, especially knowing that you have spent many hours crafting on it. I am running out of storage space as it is, and so one item is perfectly fine, and I wouldn't want my Reaper to go over budget to the detriment of their own personal finances. I remember reading on one of these threads that originally most people sent one gift, but that over time, more people started sending a box of goodies.
> 
> As a Reaper I understand your concern & worry about my victim liking their gift. I know that I am guilty of going over budget and I tend to send multiple things thinking they should at least like part of their gift if not all of it. It is hard to resist buying/making something you know that your victim would like. I try not to go way over budget in what I send so as not to discourage people from participating. I must admit that I have a bunch of items at home that I bought for my victims but did not send since I later found things that I thought they would like even better. At least I will have a start on their gift if I ever get them as a victim again and their likes haven't changed.


If money wasn't a problem, I could REALLY spoil my victim.

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think many people tend to hit up the stores after Halloween to stock up on cheap items that they could potentially put towards future reapings.

But yes. Staying within the budget and worrying if there's enough and if they'll like everything is always a concern. However, everyone likes getting mail - especially a package!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Halloween Bloody Baked Rats
Ingredients
2 pounds ground beef
1/2 onion, chopped
1 egg, beaten
1 cup dry bread crumbs
1 (1.25 ounce) packet meatloaf seasoning mix
1 cup cubed Cheddar cheese

3 (10 ounce) cans tomato sauce
1 cup white sugar
1 tablespoon Worcestershire sauce
1 ounce uncooked spaghetti, broken into fourths
1/2 carrot, cut into 1/8-inch thick slices
1 tablespoon frozen green peas
Directions
Preheat the oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C).
In a large bowl, combine the ground beef, onion, egg, bread crumbs, and meatloaf seasoning. Use your hands to mix until well blended. Measure out 1/3 cupfuls of the meat mixture and mold around a cube of cheese like a meatball. Shape into a point at one end and lengthen the body a bit by rolling between your hands. Place your ''rat'' into a shallow baking dish, and continue with the remaining meat. Insert pieces of uncooked spaghetti into the rounded end of the rats to make tails.
In a medium bowl, stir together the tomato sauce, sugar and Worcestershire sauce. Pour over the rats in the dish and cover the dish with a lid or aluminum foil.
Bake for 45 minutes in the preheated oven. Uncover the dish and continue to bake for another 20 to 30 minutes, basting occasionally with the sauce to glaze the rats.
While the rats finish baking, heat the peas and carrots in a small bowl in the microwave for about 15 seconds.
Carefully transfer the rats to a serving platter so that their delicate tails don't fall off. Press peas into the pointy end to make eyes, and insert carrot slices to make ears. Spoon some of the tomato sauce around them and serve.


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Those are cute, lol.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

moonwitchkitty said:


> View attachment 338065
> 
> Halloween Bloody Baked Rats
> Ingredients
> ...


Hubby loves meatloaf, so maybe the next time I make it, I'll try serving him a plate of rats (insert evil laugh)


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

thought it would be cute to pass the time


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Lizzy, I never thought about it being cheaper to mail from home with a printed out labe! Thanks for the tip. I do think it is much higher when I send through a mail center store than when I go the post office.

SilentReaper, I think one item is fine.My husband would LOVE all my Reapers to send only one item! Like Candy Creature, I just have no room. I have been giving away things, reusing some in Reapers and plan to have a big garage sale. As you can see from past Secret Reapers some go over a little, others a lot in quanity and lots of crafting.THat is the fun of these exchanges. There are several wacky ones in the spring and summer that specify the number of items or other wacky things. Come join us next year there, too.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

sneakykid said:


> ...what is the difference between the shippers?


I really can't say as it depends on the size and weight of the package.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

printersdevil said:


> Lizzy, I never thought about it being cheaper to mail from home with a printed out labe! Thanks for the tip. I do think it is much higher when I send through a mail center store than when I go the post office.
> 
> SilentReaper, I think one item is fine.My husband would LOVE all my Reapers to send only one item! Like Candy Creature, I just have no room. I have been giving away things, reusing some in Reapers and plan to have a big garage sale. As you can see from past Secret Reapers some go over a little, others a lot in quanity and lots of crafting.THat is the fun of these exchanges. There are several wacky ones in the spring and summer that specify the number of items or other wacky things. Come join us next year there, too.


I know several years ago when I was selling on eBay you could save maybe a dollar or two by printing the postage online, but in the past year I've noticed a significant difference in price. 

Garage sale! Oh how I wish I lived closer!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Well victim I'm back to work on one project today while another will take some research before I officially get started. I have another idea but don't know if I'll have enough time to get it finished before the deadline and need to come up with some other ideas too!  Have a class tonight and want to get everything finished to a certain point before it starts. Tomorrow is thrift store day so maybe I can find something there to repurpose.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

this does not belong on the 2nd page!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

moonwitchkitty said:


> View attachment 338065
> 
> Halloween Bloody Baked Rats
> Ingredients
> ...


I made rat loaves last year for our annual bash. They were a big hit & won me 2nd place  Doing them again this year.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I just finished a project for my victim. I am thrilled with the way it came out and am considering making one for myself.I


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Finished one project today.woot go me!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

It's always nice when you are happy with your projects


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

Oh my victim...one more thing and your package will be on the way...


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Cream cheese pumpkin roll
Ingredients
3 eggs
1 cup white sugar
2/3 cup pumpkin puree
3/4 cup all-purpose flour
2 teaspoons ground cinnamon
1 teaspoon baking powder
1 teaspoon ground ginger
1/2 teaspoon ground nutmeg

1/2 teaspoon salt
Filling:
1 (8 ounce) package cream cheese, softened
1 cup confectioners' sugar
1/4 cup butter, softened
1 tablespoon pumpkin puree
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
Directions
Preheat oven to 375 degrees F (190 degrees C). Grease a 10x15-inch jelly roll pan and line with wax paper.
Beat eggs and white sugar in a large bowl until well blended; stir in 2/3 cup pumpkin puree.
Combine flour, cinnamon, baking powder, ginger, nutmeg, and salt in another bowl; stir into egg mixture until just blended. Pour mixture into prepared jelly roll pan.
Bake in preheated oven until a toothpick inserted into the center comes out clean, about 15 minutes. Cool in the pans for 10 minutes, then turn cake out onto a clean towel. Remove and discard wax paper. Roll cake up into the towel, starting with the short end. Cool.
Beat cream cheese, confectioners' sugar, butter, 1 tablespoon pumpkin puree, and vanilla extract in another bowl until smooth.
Spread a large sheet of plastic wrap on a work surface. Place and unroll cake over plastic and spread with prepared filling. Re-roll cake and wrap with plastic. Refrigerate, seam-side down, until chilled, about 2 hours.
ALL RIGHTS RESERVED © 2016 Allrecipes.com


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

To my Reaper- Thank you for my cards! You have put a smile on my face for sure.  
I want to let you know that I will be out of the country from the 10th-15th (kiddos fall break) but don't worry, I have my neighbor on the look out for anything that comes my way. I just wanted to let you know so if you don't hear from me during that time, I am not being rude and I will properly thank you when I get back.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

moonwitchkitty said:


> Cream cheese pumpkin roll
> Ingredients
> 3 eggs
> 1 cup white sugar
> ...


OMG! It's pumpkin roll time again! Why do I have a feeling I may be saying hello to those 13 pounds I've lost!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Found two things at the thrift store today that I think I can repurpose. I was supposed to take a friend to her Dr. appt. tomorrow but she called and said she was going to have to reschedule so I now have tomorrow to work on projects. Now I need to do a little more to the first project so it can be drying and ready for the next step tomorrow. 

Also the night temps have been dipping into the upper 40s here, so it's finally starting to feel like fall!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I can't believe some are ready to ship!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Mailed off a box today at mail n more, it was not to my victim but after sending it off I had enough accumulated stamps that my next package will be mailed for free.


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

Did something fun today for my victim.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

The victim I have this year really challenged me to do something I have never done before. To my amazement and Lil Ghoulirtte's it turned out very well.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I've been really busy. I feel like a bad reaper, I haven't set aside the time that I normally do for one of these. I will ship before due date.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Spooky Calzone Snake
Ingredients
Dough:
1 teaspoon white sugar
1 cup warm water (110 degrees F/45 degrees C)
1 (.25 ounce) package active dry yeast
2 tablespoons olive oil
1 1/2 teaspoons kosher salt
3 cups all-purpose flour, divided
Filling:
1 cup ricotta cheese
2 cups shredded mozzarella cheese

1/4 cup grated Parmesan cheese, or to taste
1 (4 ounce) package sliced pepperoni
1 tablespoon chopped fresh parsley
1/2 teaspoon Italian seasoning
1/2 cup sliced black olives (optional)
1/2 green bell pepper, cut into strips (optional)
1/2 cup sliced fresh mushrooms (optional)
1 egg
1 tablespoon water
Directions
Dissolve the sugar in the warm water in the bowl of a stand mixer fitted with a dough hook. Sprinkle the yeast over the water, and let stand for 5 minutes until the yeast softens and begins to form a creamy foam. Stir in the oil, salt, and 2 cups of flour, and mix on Low until the mixture forms a wet dough. With the machine running, add 1 cup of flour, 1/4 cup at a time, and knead until the dough pulls away from the sides of the bowl into a ball. Knead for 3 to 5 more minutes, until the dough is smooth and elastic.
Lightly oil a large bowl, then place the dough in the bowl and turn to coat with oil. Cover with a light cloth and let rise in a warm place (80 to 95 degrees F (27 to 35 degrees C)) until doubled in volume, about 1 hour.
Combine the ricotta, mozzarella, and Parmesan cheeses, pepperoni, parsley, Italian seasoning, olives, green pepper, and mushrooms in a large bowl, and set aside.
Preheat oven to 375 degrees F (190 degrees C). Line a baking sheet with parchment paper.
Punch down the dough, and roll it out into a long, flat strip about 9 inches wide by 30 inches long. Spoon the filling mixture down the center of the dough strip, leaving about 1 inch on all sides for sealing. Pull edges of the dough together; pinch to seal and form a long, filled roll. Place the roll, seam side down, onto the parchment paper in a snakey "S" shape, and tuck the ends underneath to seal. Beat the egg in a bowl with 1 tablespoon of water, and brush the egg wash over the calzone.
Bake in the preheated oven for 30 to 35 minutes, until the calzone is golden brown. Let cool for 5 minutes before cutting into individual slices.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Working on rescue reaping for the big reaper,but have not forgotten my dear 2nd reaper victim....am stalking and plotting have great ideas, and a teaser about ready to go..


----------



## whisper (Oct 1, 2009)

I know we are all busy stalking, shopping and crafting for our victims but, page 2? Really?


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I took my stuff in to be mailed and got a call this afternoon that they broke one of my items as they were trying to wrap it in bubble wrap. So back to starting it all over again. I hope this thing isn't going to end up being to fragile to mail.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Just passing the time. This week has been hectic. 







Meringue Bones and Ghosts
Ingredients
2 large egg whites
2 drops fresh lemon juice, or more to taste

7 tablespoons white sugar, or more to taste
2 chocolate chips, melted, or as needed
Directions
Preheat oven to 225 degrees F (110 degrees C). Line 2 baking sheets with silicone baking mats.
Whisk eggs whites and lemon juice together in a bowl until thick, white, and foamy. Add sugar a spoonful at a time, whisking constantly, until meringue is shiny, thick, and holds its shape.
Transfer meringue to a piping bag. Pipe 12 bone shapes onto a prepared baking sheet. Pipe 12 puffs to resemble ghosts onto the remaining baking sheet.
Bake in the preheated oven until dried and firm, about 1 hour. Turn off the oven, close the door, and cool until completely dried, about 1 hour more.
Dip the tip of a toothpick into melted chocolate and dot chocolate "eyes" on each of the ghosts.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Bumping back to page one.


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

OH NO!!!

At least they were kind enough to let you know. They could have just finished wrapping it and then said oh well! 



Ghouliet said:


> I took my stuff in to be mailed and got a call this afternoon that they broke one of my items as they were trying to wrap it in bubble wrap. So back to starting it all over again. I hope this thing isn't going to end up being to fragile to mail.


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

That moment when you are working on a teaser project for your victim & have to print something out...and your printer dies on you  
Don't worry dear Victim, I will get a new printer soon!!!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Well the last few days definitely didn't go as planned (do they ever?). Our oldest cat disappeared and hubby found her yesterday, so that's two pets we've lost in less than a month.  Made a little more progress on one of my victims gifts and another one has me scratching my head as I can't find any sort of reference photo for what I want to make. Grabbed two of my Dad's recorded VHS tapes from many many years ago so I can watch two movies that might help me with this project.


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Hey Bethene, you need any help on the rescue reap? I've got some stuff I could send out.


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

So today, I need to finish "prettying up" my pieces. They have to look perfectly decayed and spooky, lol. You will like it victim! I hope to get a teaser pic up..


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Got my box put together I'll be shipping this week


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Oh those look yummo! 

Gonna go post a few teaser pics in the other thread...


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

On page two, can't have that!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Project #1 is moving right along. Hope to do the biggest part of the final work on it tomorrow, though I need to decide what I'm going to use to make a crucial detail. Project #2 is still in the planning stages, though I've decided on the basic design and need to assemble the main part and hope we have some good weather this week cause it's gonna get messy here!


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

Both of my projects are in progress. I'm in a waiting stage for both of them.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Well, Victim, I currently have paint all over my fingers from working on a small project for you! And I had been hemming & hawing about whether I should order something for you that I saw on Etsy. I am *pretty* sure you will like it but I wanted to let it bump around my brain for a couple days since I've seen it. 

Hopefully, I'll get lucky & it'll come in with time for me to still get the whole box out by the ship date, but if not, I will let Bethene know. Cross fingers! 

Can't wait to find out if you like what I'm putting together!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I did not make any progress yesterday on the gift that got broken but I did mend a lot of my cemetery headstones. They always get banged up a bit out in the garage. However, I promise I will try to make some progress on it today.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Someone will be reaped Thursday 

Black punch 
Ingredients
1 (.13 ounce) envelope unsweetened grape soft drink mix
1 (.13 ounce) envelope unsweetened orange soft drink mix
2 cups white sugar

3 quarts cold water
1 liter ginger ale
Directions
To make a frozen hand, wash a disposable glove, fill with water, seal with a rubber band and freeze until hard.
Stir together grape soft drink mix, orange soft drink mix, sugar and water until solids are dissolved. Combine with chilled ginger ale just before serving. Dip the frozen hand briefly in warm water, then peel off the glove. Float the prepared hand in the punch bowl for a ghastly effect.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

The two main items I'm working on are a bit large and I've been wondering about how I'm going to ship them. If I ship them in the same box, it's going to be huge after I pack everything and add some padding.  So I think the best solution will be to send it in two boxes so I won't have to worry about project #1 squashing project #2. 

We've officially declared Wednesday as thrift store day since that's the day when they have all you can carry on several things. So hoping that I can find more reaper goodies while I'm there. Then planning to pay bills and grocery shop in the next town where there's three more thrift stores and secretly dreaming of finding awesome Halloween goodies!


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

Sooo, I can't find the teaser I made. Where did I put it? Oh well, hopefully I will find it.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

found a few smalls while out thrifting today - the box is getting full with the handmade*redacted* and the awesome *redacted* that I almost kept for us!


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

I have some supplies ready for paint, and few things picked out from my stash. My dad is going to the Kobey Swap Meet (San Diego) on Saturday and I invited myself along.  Hopefully I find some treasures there. Victim, I think you're going to like this.


----------



## whisper (Oct 1, 2009)

oopppss! we're on page 2 again!


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

Someone will be getting reaped next Tuesday!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I need to get busy!


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

Finally got the last of the materials I need. Got home and realized my paintbrushes were missing. Guess I gotta swing by Walmart tomorrow...


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

I love the posts about making/finding things for our victims, that we really want to keep for ourselves!! I think that is the fun of making things for others, because we would love to have it too!! (and sometimes I do buy double the supplies of something so I can make one for myself too, hehe)


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Halloween Jack-o'-Lantern Beef Pies
Ingredients
1 1/2 pounds ground beef
1 onion, chopped
1 tablespoon chili powder
1 teaspoon ground cumin
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon garlic powder

1 (15 ounce) can tomato sauce
1 cup shredded carrot
1 (6 ounce) can chopped black olives, drained
1 (12 ounce) can refrigerated biscuit dough
10 slices American cheese
Directions
Preheat oven to 400 degrees F (200 degrees C). Grease 10 muffin cups.
Place ground beef and onion in a large skillet over medium heat; cook and stir until the meat is browned and crumbly, about 10 minutes. Drain excess grease. Stir in the chili powder, cumin, salt, garlic powder, tomato sauce, carrot, and olives, and bring the mixture to a simmer. Cover the skillet, and cook until thickened and the carrot is tender, about 20 minutes. Stir occasionally.
Working on a floured surface, separate each biscuit, and roll out into 4-inch circles. Press the circles of biscuit dough into prepared muffin cups; bake in the preheated oven until the cups are lightly browned, about 10 minutes. Remove the biscuit cups from the pan, and place onto a baking sheet.
Cut the 10 slices of American cheese into 3-inch circles, and cut jack-o'-lantern faces into the circles with a sharp paring knife. Chop remnants of cheese, and mix into the meat mixture. Fill the biscuit cups with meat mixture, and place a cheese face on top of each.
Return to the oven, and bake just until cheese begins to soften, 3 to 5 minutes.


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

I love Kobey's!!!! Always find wonderful things there!!! Thanks for the great idea to go check them out. Maybe I will head out there on Sat or Sun this weekend! 



amyml said:


> I have some supplies ready for paint, and few things picked out from my stash. My dad is going to the Kobey Swap Meet (San Diego) on Saturday and I invited myself along.  Hopefully I find some treasures there. Victim, I think you're going to like this.


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

Victim - I need to get some more supplies for one of your requests... soon you will receive my tricks... I mean treats.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Took my package to Mail n More again, and am keeping my fingers crossed nothing breaks. Thank goodness the fan I had on it all last night worked to get it dry. For a while I was worried I would not get it mailed off in time.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I am almost ready to mail, too.


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

Victim,
bought you something today that I think you will like. Need to find a box soon.


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

Dear victim, I sent you a teaser gift today...but being that I sent it media mail, it might get there after your main reap! Hahaha! Oh well!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Chocolate mouse 
Ingredients
4 (1 ounce) squares semisweet chocolate
1/3 cup sour cream
1 cup chocolate cookie crumbs
1/3 cup chocolate cookie crumbs

1/3 cup confectioners' sugar
24 silver dragees decorating candy
1/4 cup sliced almonds
12 (2 inch) pieces long red vine licorice
Directions
Melt the chocolate, and combine with sour cream. Stir in 1 cup chocolate cookie crumbs. Cover and refrigerate until firm.
Roll by level tablespoonfuls into balls. Mold to a slight point at one end (the nose).
Roll dough in confectioners sugar (for white mice), and in chocolate cookie crumbs (for dark mice). On each mouse, place dragees in appropriate spot for eyes, almond slices for ears, and a licorice string for the tail.
Refrigerate for at least two hours, until firm.


----------



## Queen Of Spades (Jun 7, 2013)

Almost ready to ship. Just need to keep my eyes peeled for a few more things.


----------



## whisper (Oct 1, 2009)

bump back to page 1


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

bumping to the top.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I've been fretting that I wont have everything done by the deadline and then fretting some more because after I paid the bills I realized I may not have enough left to ship out both packages.  Then I realized that USPS handed me an extra day as Monday is a postal holiday! 

Now if it would just stop raining so I can do some painting!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

wow, totally forgot about that when setting the deadline, so I guess Tuesday the 11th is the deadline then, LOL! I am working on a couple of projects, I have other things bought, so rounding the bend on the finish line!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I am anxiously waiting to find out if my items arrived in one piece.


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

I didn't realize I couldn't ship Monday, oops! All but one project is finished and all wrapped up, but I don't think I will finish the last project today....unless anyone has awesome tips on wood burning? It's not working for me and is taking forever and not burning into the wood well....


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I should be working on project 2 but have been going through totes in the spare bedroom looking for an item I know I have that will fit my victims list. Didn't find it and don't think I can get to totes in utility room to look further but did find lots of stuff I want to display this year. I also think there's a teeny-tiny ever-so-slight chance that I may be a Halloween hoarder!  We'll at least the Halloween tree is up and I have a bookshelf full of pumpkins out!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

OK, my goodies are all wrapped up, and my box is being decorated as we speak! I'll be able to mail Tuesday!


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

One lucky victim is due to get a package on the 14th.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Waiting for my victim to get online again today. Her box arrived late yesterday and the card letting her know I was her reaper arrived today. I am praying none of my items broke in transit. Just a little worried, I sent too many breakable things.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Ghouliet said:


> Waiting for my victim to get online again today. Her box arrived late yesterday and the card letting her know I was her reaper arrived today. I am praying none of my items broke in transit. Just a little worried, I sent too many breakable things.


Dang it! I guess I'm not your victim.  Keeping my fingers crossed that everything arrived safe and sound.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Thaanks Lizzyborden, sorry you were not my Victim.


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

Victim,
I have survived the hurricane with no damage other than two of my three tombstones blowing away, one of which I found. I meant to take them in but since we actually did not have very strong winds and they were plastered flat to the ground by the heavy rain, I ended up forgetting. Your reap however is safe and sound and being packaged up at this moment. It will be mailed to you on the deadline.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I thought I was ahead of the game and then project 2 had to go back to the drawing board. Had all pieces cut, tools out and adhesive ready. Then I discovered that one tube of adhesive had dried up despite several layers of tape over the tip. I cut into in, hoping to salvage some of the contents only to find a big hard glob inside. Had another tube of adhesive that was still good but discovered that it didn't spread very well and that I wouldn't have enough to finish. Thought about going to the Dollar store a few miles away in hopes of picking up something similar when I stood back and took a look and discovered I just didn't like the way it was turning out. Thankfully I had enough materials left to try again though it will be a tad smaller this time and have less seams than the original, and it was those seams that were giving me fits. Also using wood glue as adhesive this time and keeping my fingers crossed that it works. Now need to resize the design.

I painted the base coat on project 1 last night and will be dry brushing tonight and sealing it in the morning. It should ship on time but project 2 will likely take a day longer than expected and I'm likely going to have to wait until I have the funds to mail it off since its an awkward size and I know I'm going to get hit with oversized surcharges. But never fear dear victim, I will see that it gets to you in plenty of time.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Yes! Yes! Yes! Wood glue is holding!!! Have a fan on and the dehumidifier running so maybe, just maybe I can get back to work on this project tonight!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I have been painting, modge podging, and hot gluing like crazy o t the past couple of days.... Whew.... I will be done on time!!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Sounds like everyone has been busy today. I worked on a Zero headstone today. It will be for Lil Ghouliette's office.


----------



## hopelesslyinsane (Sep 6, 2013)

My victim's box is in the mail! Thank you automatic post office machine! I can't wait for them to get their box. Receipt says it should arrive on the 13th. Very fitting, lol.

Now I will anxiously await my own box. I didn't get a teaser but I'm not sure how common those are.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Well, my victim's items have been sitting on my counter since Saturday, much to the family's dismay. I'm pushing the deadline but I promise to have it in the mail tonight! 




hopelesslyinsane said:


> I didn't get a teaser but I'm not sure how common those are.


It depends on your reaper. I personally have never sent one. I've thought about it, but that's as far as I've gotten!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

My Victim has not been online since the 7th. I hope she is ok. I also hope everything made it to her in one piece. Everything I sent was breakable. I had mail n more package everything so I think they bubbled wrapped all the items but you never know what happens in transit. If she does not post by the end of the week. I will post photos explaining what I sent.


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Ghouliet said:


> Sounds like everyone has been busy today. I worked on a Zero headstone today. It will be for Lil Ghouliette's office.
> View attachment 350633


I LOVE this!


----------



## whisper (Oct 1, 2009)

Ok Victim,

Package has been shipped. Should reach you Monday the 17th. Since our lovely postal service decided to take today off, it will be coming by way of the big brown truck! 

Ghouliet,

Love the Zero tombstone! Great Job!


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

I'm pretty nervous to head to the post office tomorrow to ship my package....pretty sure it's wrapped up well,but I'm thinking I may have a heart attack when I find out how much it will cost to ship, hehe!!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I got lucky this year. I had enough prior things mailed that I earned a free mailing.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Man, I did something to my knee... Hurts like crazy.. Dr. Said to stay home tomorrow.. But I will get your package out no later than Wednesday dear I victim


----------



## SilentRaven (Oct 4, 2015)

Victim... The Undead Postal Service has the package in their hands and should find you soon.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

On approximately Thursday the 13th, someone should be getting reaped! 

Dear Victim, I apologize now for the powder blue tissue paper I used for stuffing the box. It doesn't exactly fit with the season, but it's what I had handy!


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

Ghouliet said:


> My Victim has not been online since the 7th. I hope she is ok. I also hope everything made it to her in one piece. Everything I sent was breakable. I had mail n more package everything so I think they bubbled wrapped all the items but you never know what happens in transit. If she does not post by the end of the week. I will post photos explaining what I sent.


If your victim is on the eastern seaboard they might have lost power due to the hurricane and that might be why they haven't been online. Many people in this area still without and our area had little damage. An hour away at my parents house has flood waters rising and the power was lost both in their neighborhood and right where it comes into the house with downed lines so they aren't getting theirs back for at least a week and a half.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Candy Creature, she is in CO. so I hope she is just on vacation.


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

Sorry victim, the date snuck up on me and the holiday is going to make your package a day late. But it's all boxed up and ready to go. I'll hit the PO tomorrow morning!


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

Going to the PO today. I didn't know that Monday as a holiday until Sunday. I hope you like everything.


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

My package will be delayed.... I've been working late and drove to a PO last night that was supposed to be opened until 6 but when I arrived,it was closed! I'm sorry, sweet victim but I can assure you that your item will arrive soon.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Cupcake spider
Ingredients
1 (18.25 ounce) package chocolate cake mix
1 pound black shoestring licorice
1 (16 ounce) can white frosting

48 pieces candy corn
48 cinnamon red hot candies
1/4 cup orange decorator sugar
Directions
Prepare cupcakes according to package directions. Let cool completely.
Cut licorice into 3 inch sections. Working with one or two cupcakes at a time, so the frosting doesn't set before decorating, frost the cupcakes with the white frosting. Insert licorice pieces into the outer edges of the cupcakes to make the legs of the spider, 3 legs on each side (4 takes up too much space). Place two pieces of candy corn on the front of the cupcake for fangs and use two red hots as eyes. Sprinkle with decorator sugar. Repeat with remaining cupcakes.


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

OK OK!!!My secret reaper has hit home!!!! Sorry is has taken me so long. I am not sure when the box came Since I have been working none stop at a "All American Beer Fest" here in Denver. I have been selling and moving my sons Pop Corn for four days from 9 am -10:30pm. So I have been a Zombie for the last five days. My husband found my reapers package on the front porch ( which we rarely use). I took pictures but my husband while I was working upgraded my computer and I have to and figure everything out again. But I just had to say send out a BIG!!!! THANK YOU to my reaper! I love everything. You must have read my mind. Thank you, Thank you......!!!!!! Thank you Thank you.!!!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Skullie, I was beginning to worry something happened to you. I know you post pictures of what you get because I have seen them on previous reaps. 

So, can I assume everything in the diorama arrived in one piece? Did you notice the light inside? I have it held in place with stick on Velcro so you can turn it on and off. This was the second diorama I have made, the first one broke at Mail n More when they tried to wrap it. That made me change my approach to building the terrain. Michaels had a sale on the pumpkins plus I used an additional 20 % off coupon. The tree and mummy used to be in my back yard but the mummy fell off this year and I bought a new Halloween Fairy scene for my yard. I touched up the paint and used the pieces in your diorama. A friend of mine gave me a small bag of miniatures including the two headstones. The only other piece I bought was the reaper, again using coupons. I had so much fun making the diorama that I am making two for myself.

I own a set of jars like the ones I sent and bought some to add to my collection of Halloween "Spices" Those jars were the extras that did not fit in my spice rack. 

The pumpkin stand was made from Goodwill pieces I found. I made myself two of them too. I am so glad you like everything I sent. I have to admit you took me out of my comfort zone with that diorama.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Headed out to mail a package to someone special today.


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

I had to work late today, so sadly victim your giftie is still in my truck, since the post office was closed . Grrr. Tomorrow it will be on it's way!

Oh. And...........

I was reaped! OMG OMG OMG!


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

According to the BRS (Bat Radar System) someone should be getting a package tomorrow!!


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

Ghouliet
Yes you can assume All landed well in my package. Send a Great job memo out to your packing place. Yes I found the Velcro attachment inside on the top of pumpkin. That is where I would have put it as well. I have to say you kept the secret very well. I had you and one other person I thought was the reaper but when I read that you send a card that told your victim who you were that threw me. I got a card from you but all it had was secret reaper on it. You are a sly devil. I have to tell you. I came home from work on Monday tired and cranky. I saw your box on the floor by my workroom. But I decided to wait till I could get some rest and open it right. So after two cups of coffee Tuesday Morning I was in a much better mood.






















































You did a great job on everything. I first I thought you were a bad girl for spending so much. But after you told me how you did it. It was even better. What a great great job. Gota love those Coupons. I have a 40% off Hobby Lobby, Michael's and Joanne's . I just can't create with out them. I have two Michael's and two Hobby Lobby's on the way to work. I use the same one twice ( uuuuhhhh) any way thanks so much again. I hope to reply farther in morning.


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

Ghouliet
Yes you can assume All landed well in my package. Send a Great job memo out to your packing place. Yes I found the Velcro attachment inside on the top of pumpkin. That is where I would have put it as well. I have to say you kept the secret very well. I had you and one other person I thought was the reaper but when I read that you send a card that told your victim who you were that threw me. I got a card from you but all it had was secret reaper on it. You are a sly devil. I have to tell you. I came home from work on Monday tired and cranky. I saw your box on the floor by my workroom. But I decided to wait till I could get some rest and open it right. So after two cups of coffee Tuesday Morning I was in a much better mood. You did a great job on everything. At first I thought you were a bad girl for spending so much. But after you told me how you did it. It was even better. What a great great job. Gota love those Coupons. I have a 40% off Hobby Lobby, Michael's and Joanne's . I just can't create with out them. I have two Michael's and two Hobby Lobby's on the way to work. I use the same one twice ( uuuuhhhh) any way thanks so much again. I hope to reply farther in morning.


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

I cant remember how to turn these pictures.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

The light in the pumpkin changes color and strobes also. I was really happy with the way it turned out. I did not cut out the labels and glue them on the jars but sent them as they were so you could pick the ones you wanted to use.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

My package didn't go out today due to the fact that I worked on quarterly tax returns until 3AM and didn't set alarm because I assume hubby already had. Woke up 15 minutes before I needed to leave and honestly never gave the package another thought until hours later when we drove past a post office.

I did however get a notice that I had a registered parcel at the PO. It says Royal Mail in the senders area so wondering if it's my reaping?


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Someone should be getting a package on Friday! 

Can you believe that 1-inch would amount to a $13 difference in shipping! Found another box a tiny bit smaller but had to leave a few things to add to the second package.  Think I'll have to abandon project 2 since I discovered that it will cost at least $60 to send and I'm just calculating on the dimensions of the item. Once I leave a few inches wiggle room and box it up, it's going to be more.  Guess I should have checked on shipping prior to starting. Now I'm back to the drawing board again but have a few items that I think I can customize for my victim by the end of the week.


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

Got my package shipped. My projects weren't up to my standards so I ended up sending all bought items.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I crafted some and bought some, but I hope my victim likes it!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Well I picked up what I thought was my second reaping today only to discover it was actually my first reaping which had traveled all the way from the UK! I assumed it was from this reaping since the teasers I had received from the first reaping were postmarked in the US. My reaper, Lawrie, was a sly one indeed! I posted pictures on the first reaper thread.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I fell a few months ago and have been having periodic problems with my left shoulder but nothing really painful. The last few days I've been experiencing pain in my shoulder and also in my elbow to the point that I can't even lift a gallon of milk and knew I needed to have it checked out. I was dreading the thoughts of having to have x-rays done and was relieved when the Dr. said I had a case of tendonitis and it would probably take at least a month to heal as long as I refrained from aggravating it. That's going to be hard to do since I lug my little around quite a bit and I still have some paper mache projects to finish up. 

Since I cant afford to ship the big item I've been working on for my victim, I found two other items to send along. One just needs a little more work and the other will need a few days to dry so I probably wont ship it out until the 17th. I also realize that I sent out project 1 with no way to display it or any instructions at all, so will try and make a display stand for it as well.


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

Checked the tracking of the reap I sent and it's not getting there until next week. They must have taped it to a turtle.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Momof2! said:


> Checked the tracking of the reap I sent and it's not getting there until next week. They must have taped it to a turtle.


So sorry for you. That has to be frustrating.


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

Dear victim, your items are on their way....sorry about the boring priority flat rate boxes  but after re boxing for the 3rd time and 2 previous post office trips that were a total bust, I just didn't have the time or energy to decorate again....had to get them out the door to you!!! They will be there Monday


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

So the tracking has not updated! The tracking said that it would be delivered on the 13th but no update since it left my town.  I hope it makes it there!!!!


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

Momof2! said:


> Checked the tracking of the reap I sent and it's not getting there until next week. They must have taped it to a turtle.


Taped to a turtle, I would laugh at that visual if I wasn't in the same boat. My victim's package is not scheduled to arrive until Tuesday since I had to send it ground. I had it set up to send priority mail and answered the security questions about if it contained anything hazardous, liquid, fragile, perfume, lith-ion batteries etc. The answer was no to all except for fragile. Then the postal worker printed the postage label and put it on the package and set the package on a sensor pad which set off an alarm.

Next thing I know, she is giving me the stink-eye and repeating her question, "Do you have anything HAZARDOUS, liquid, etc., etc. etc." As I answer again "just fragile", and she is asking, "WHAT do you have in HERE?!". I say Halloween gifts. She narrows her eyes at me and I continue with the specifics. "There is a ____ ____, and a _____, and a ____. I stop for a second, and I see she is not happy or satisfied with my answer one little bit and it looks like she is going to possibly open up the package which she stares at with suspicion and sizes me up to see if I look like a terrorist. Then I remember another item and say, "oh, and some ___ _____. "Oh, that's it." She sighs with relief, finally believing the package is not a bomb after-all. Now she is all pleasantness again. "Sorry, but this can't go priority mail because it won't make it past airport security and won't be allowed on the plane. It will have to go ground."

I wrinkle up my forehead in confusion. "That's o.k., but for ____ _____??? They don't have batteries or anything." She confirms that the item sets of the alarm again which still surprises me. Then it was time to tear off the priority label and re-do the postage label. So victim you will stay in suspense a few more days as will I since the last time they tracked the package was on the 12th.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Candy Creature you have me so intrigued. I can't wait to find out what the ________is. LOL


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

Dear Reaper, just wanted to let you know I will be out of town til Thursday!!! So just in case my package arrives before then, that is why I won't be able to post pics right away!! Don't worry, hubby is home to bring it in when it arrives


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

printersdevil said:


> Candy Creature you have me so intrigued. I can't wait to find out what the ________is. LOL


Same here!


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

printersdevil said:


> Candy Creature you have me so intrigued. I can't wait to find out what the ________is. LOL





Momof2! said:


> Same here!


The suspense! I'm curious what would make everyone freak so much.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm at the point of wanting to repeatedly bang my head against the wall! I abandoned one project because the shipping cost was going to be astronomical and opted for two smaller projects instead with plans to ship them out today. I just discovered that one of the projects somehow fell from where it was drying and now has a large gash in it. I just finished repairing it and keeping my fingers crossed that it will be dry enough to paint and reseal tomorrow so I can get it out by Wednesday. If not, I guess I'll just abandon it too and see what else I can pick up for my victim.


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

sneakykid said:


> The suspense! I'm curious what would make everyone freak so much.


O.K. the suspense is over. My victim has received her gift so now I will tell you what had the post office looking at my package like it was a very suspicious package since I think you would still be very confused as to what caused the problem once my victim lists or shows pictures of what I sent. The thing that set off the alarm and caused my package to have to be sent ground instead of priority mail was..........(dramatic pause)......
Christmas lights. Yes, a simple reel of purple LED plug in lights. Have no idea if it is the wires themselves, or the fat part in the wires, transformer maybe?, but something makes shipping Christmas lights problematic. Maybe they contain lead and that is the problem since it seems like I often see a warning on lights that the state of California makes them put on about using known carcinogens. No idea, but now I know that they don't get to go priority mail. Learn something new every day.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I am know that there are a few pkgs on the way yet, but I but if you are waiting to be reaped, please let me know.. I will look into it.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I know of 2 who have not been reaped, one person's will be there soon, one I am waiting for a response from.. 
Any one else?


----------

